# TC 30 front axle leaking



## cohrs1 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a New Holland TC30 4WD with only 600 hours on it and need to rebuild the front axle because it is leaking from every possible port. I don't want to buy the pricy service manual for it to get info I need to rebuild it. I need
the torques for all the bolts on the axle and the compounds used to make the seals at several points. I have drawings on the axle downloaded from NH but need the torques and sealant used in rebuild.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Not many guys have a service manual for a TC30. I think that you should be able to get this information from your New Holland dealership. If not, try Messick's Farm Equipment on the internet.


----------

